# Loss of power



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Taylorf993 said:


> Replaced my radiator hose on my 2016 chevy cruze lt and had to take off the bottom air outlet hose underneath had some issues getting it back on and now I have air flow codes and a check engine light any help ?


Imma take a stab and say you didn't put the "bottom air outlet hose underneath" back on correctly


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thats my thought but we cant get it to go on any further and then we put the clip in but it won't stay on and just comes right off


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Taylorf993 said:


> Thats my thought but we cant get it to go on any further and then we put the clip in but it won't stay on and just comes right off


Take it off and snap a pic. It’s possible its somehow damaged. I think they also have sealing o rings.


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Ya I can in bit were about to lift it up again


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Pictures would be extremely helpful. Maybe Pictures with arrows?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Taylorf993 said:


> Thats my thought but we cant get it to go on any further and then we put the clip in but it won't stay on and just comes right off


on the intercooler itself is 2 tabs at the 12 and 6 position. there are grooves on the inside of the hose. that these need to slide in and "pops" on. it holds the pipe on. I took some pics of my old intercooler. on 1 side you can see a tab has broken off. 

you can feel the cutout for them inside the hose.. line it up and push it on till it "pops" then insert the clip.


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> on the intercooler itself is 2 tabs at the 12 and 6 position. there are grooves on the inside of the hose. that these need to slide in and "pops" on. it holds the pipe on. I took some pics of my old intercooler. on 1 side you can see a tab has broken off.
> 
> you can feel the cutout for them inside the hose.. line it up and push it on till it "pops" then insert the clip.


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you for pics we are getting it jacked up right now and ill send pics of mine and try to pop it in cause we didn't hear it pop but we tried to push it on as tight as we could without breaking it


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

It looks like its on but it still moves


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

We have tried to push it on and it will not go on


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you guys so much we got it ! You are amazing


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Taylorf993 said:


> Thank you guys so much we got it ! You are amazing


was it the connection being loose?


----------



## Taylorf993 (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes it was we didn't know it had to go over those grooves I need to go get the code cleared now but it runs so much better


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Taylorf993 said:


> Yes it was we didn't know it had to go over those grooves I need to go get the code cleared now but it runs so much better


Good to hear! Yes thats a big boost leak.


----------

